# New leisure battery - size and type?



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We have run our valiant leisure battery down once too often and it does not now hold a charge  (Keep forgetting to switch the air-con inverter thing off when parked up for a couple of weeks or more).

I have no electrical savvy what so ever so do not know what to replace it with and don't really know what to ask for. However, I do not want to go into a battery shop and be sold something over priced and "over sized" for what we need. I need help in sounding as if I know what I am talking about :wink: 

We mostly (i.e. almost always) use campsites with EHU so what size be OK? We would prefer it to be maintenance free as we are not so good on the diy servicing thing. Perhaps there are other questions I need to answer before advice can be offered.

Help :? :? :? 

Sue


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

How about this seems a good price with free delivery. They are asking for offers so you could knock £5 off. Make sure that the battery post configuration is compatable with your existing set up.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Caravan-Boat-...ervan_Caravan_Accessories?hash=item3caa463013


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks interesting, but what is "battery post configuration"?

Sue


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Suenliam said:


> Looks interesting, but what is "battery post configuration"?
> 
> Sue


If you look at the picture in the link you will see the +(red) post (connection point) is front left,your current one maybe front right,as both types are available.

hope this is clear :?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Suenliam said:


> Looks interesting, but what is "battery post configuration"?
> 
> Sue


Are the negative [black] and positive [red] in the photo the same orientation as the one on your MH? If they are not the same, i.e. swopped, you could find the battery leads not reaching the correct terminal.

Ray


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Many thanks - will check before buying.

Sorry about the supplementary question - obvious if I had taken a moment to think about it  

Sue


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

this would be my choice 5 year warranty
I have had one for 4 years and it is still good

linky dink


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

In the specs it says 'Dual purpose start & deep cycle battery' there is no such thing, a battery can only be one or the other as each type has different internal construction. 
If it is a 'jack of all trades' it will be 'master of none'

Take a few minutes to read THIS before you spend your hard earned


----------

